# Advise on repair/replace DRO scale



## CPL_Guimonster (Jan 25, 2017)

Hello fellow machinists! I am in the process of evaluating what my new to me Bridgeport needs.I have searched the forums for my question,so please help a newbie out.Thank you,OK My B'Port came with a FAGOR Dro. The "X" scale is not working.We connected the "Y" Scale into the "X" to rule out if the head unit is bad.It works.So either the cable or scale itself is bad.
(Sorry for long post)Question is, I see it is an older Dro(FAGOR),Round cannon plugs Can i get a new scale to work,or have it sent out for repair?


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 25, 2017)

I guess I would look at the wiring to see if there are any obvious problems first.  Then it's a tough call as to sending it out for repair or just replacing the whole system.  DROs are pretty cheap today, maybe less than the cost of repair.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 2, 2017)

Had a suggestion - from misreading your post...  oops.


----------



## seanb (Feb 4, 2017)

Check with dro pros see if one of their replacement scales will work


----------

